# Let's share Turkey STUFFING/DRESSING RECIPES



## Miniv (Nov 18, 2010)

I have always stuffed the turkey, but most of the dressing is baked in a casserole....which turns into the most preferred.






Everyone I know makes it differently. Mine is the classic:

2 to 3 loaves white bread, de-crusted, cut into cubes

Melted Butter

Poultry Seasoning and Sage, salt and pepper

Sauted chopped onion and celery

Chopped nuts.....(as a child it used to be chestnuts. Now I use walnuts or pecans).

I've just been informed by a repeat "guest" that she'd like some of the stuffing made without nuts. Was thinking about adding either raisins or chopped apple...... What do you all think?

What do YOU do?

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

I also make two kinds of cranberry relish......One is the classic cooked recipe from the bag of fresh cranberries.

I also make a RAW relish and folks always like it.

Anyone have some other recipes?


----------



## Reble (Nov 18, 2010)

My kids always says mine is good, sorry they do not like the extras.

2 to 3 loaves white bread try to use old bread and just break up by hand

Sage, chopped onions, butter, water, salt and pepper, I just keep it simple.

I do put it in the turkey both ends.

Yours sounds good ....


----------



## REO (Nov 18, 2010)

MA, I think you (if you feel like it!) make the kind with nuts and some with apple and raisins.

I always hated stuffing until Stove Top came out!





Now I dress it up but I use Stove Top either Sage or Turkey flavor.

It's always just me & hubby so nothing fancy!


----------



## Katiean (Nov 18, 2010)

My stuffing recipe is TOP SECRETE. I could tell you all....but, then I would have to kill you.LOL LOL LOL


----------



## jayne (Nov 18, 2010)

A day before I want to actually make the dressing, I make a pan of cornbread and take a loaf of bread out of the freezer and spread it out to get dried out a bit.

To make my dressing, I cube the cornbread and the bread. I saute onions, celery, parsley, a bit of granulated garlic in butter/oil and some salt and pepper until the veggies are soft. I mix the breads and the veggies together, add about 2 tablespoons of rubbed sage, then use chicken or turkey broth until it becomes the consistency I want. My mom mixes in an egg or two, but I don't. I can't really tell a difference. I'm not really into having things like sausage or oysters or fruit in my dressing. I guess I'm a traditionalist.





Now here's where I need help. I need to bring dressing to our Thanksgiving with our neighbors who are vegetarians. Should I switch to vegetable broth or what else would you do?

Jayne


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2010)

No matter what I've done to the stuffing, we always prefer Stove Top!

I just add a little bit of chopped celery and onion and sage and stuff both ends.

Jayne, totally use the veggie alternative because they may not eat it if you don't.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 19, 2010)

jayne said:


> A day before I want to actually make the dressing, I make a pan of cornbread and take a loaf of bread out of the freezer and spread it out to get dried out a bit.
> 
> To make my dressing, I cube the cornbread and the bread. I saute onions, celery, parsley, a bit of granulated garlic in butter/oil and some salt and pepper until the veggies are soft. I mix the breads and the veggies together, add about 2 tablespoons of rubbed sage, then use chicken or turkey broth until it becomes the consistency I want. My mom mixes in an egg or two, but I don't. I can't really tell a difference. I'm not really into having things like sausage or oysters or fruit in my dressing. I guess I'm a traditionalist.
> 
> ...


Depends on how strict the friends are with being vegetarian....But just to be safe, I'd use the vegie broth.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 19, 2010)

I do not stuff the bird as all of my family likes the crispy top on the stuffing.

This is my mothers recipe and I cant tell you how many people say they dont like stuffing and then they eat mine and cant get enough.

1 Roll Sausage

1 Onion

4 Celery stalks

Milk

Salt

Pepper

1 loaf white bread

1 Egg

Fry sausage and onion until done. Let cool. Cut up celery and place in small saucepan and add water to cover. Simmer until celery is soft. Do not throw out liquid!

Toast loaf of bread. run 2 pieces of bread at a time under water and, wring out excess water and tear up and place in bowl. In the same bowl add the sausage, onion, celery and egg. Salt and pepper. Add about 1/4 of the celery water. Add about 1/4 C of milk. Mix all together. It should be fairly wet. If it isnt add more celery water and/or milk.

We spread it on greased cookie sheets as mine like it crisp but my mom cooked it in the turkey and in a casserole dish.

Bake at 350 for about 30 mins or until evenly brown.

Happy Turkey day!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have used this recipe the last 2 years, and it is a HUGE hit. I will do it again this year. love the apples in it:

2 cups chicken broth

1 cup dried cranberries

1/4 cup butter

1 onion, chopped

1 cup chopped celery

2 apples, finely chopped

3 large eggs

1/2 teaspoon salt

1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper

1 (10.75-ounce) can cream of celery soup (I have also used and like cream of mushroom)

1 bag of (I use) Pepperidge Farm Cubed stuffing mix

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 13 by 9 by 2-inch baking dish.

In a small bowl, combine chicken broth and cranberries; let soak for 30 minutes.

In a large skillet, melt butter over medium heat. Add onion and celery; cook for 5 minutes stirring frequently or until tender. Add apples and cook for 5 minutes, stirring frequently. Remove from heat and place in a large bowl.

Beat 3 eggs in a separate bowl. Add salt and pepper. Set aside.

In the large bowl with vegetables, stir in chicken broth mixture and celery soup. Add bag of stuffing, stirring gently to combine. Add eggs. Spoon mixture into prepared dish and bake for 30 to 40 minutes or until center is set (I let it get golden on top)


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 19, 2010)

Great idea!!

Not sure if mine is helpful, since a lot of times I cook by sight and taste! First I sautee onions in butter, then add chopped mushrooms, celery and water chestnuts. When the veggies are still crunchy-crispy, I'll add a fresh, finely chopped rosemary (just a little - it's a strong flavor). Then I slowly add Mrs. Cubisons bread cubes, roasted pine nuts and chicken broth, adding just enough to keep it fluffy (not sticky).

Okay, I'm ready for the holidays!!!!!

Liz R.


----------



## jayne (Nov 19, 2010)

Alicia! I am SO totally going to use your recipe to take to my vegetarian friends for Thanksgiving. It looks great! Thanks for that recipe.

Jayne


----------



## wrs (Nov 19, 2010)

After my Grandmother passed away in May of 1995. Preparing the dressing became my duty. It took me a few years to perfect it, but I think she would be proud. Everyone raves about it & my family & in-laws are very picky.

She didn't work off a recipe & neither do I so I don't know exact measurements.

Pan of cornbread (real cornbread not the one with sugar in it. Sugar in the cornbread is cake.



)

4-6 slices of white bread.

Crumble cornbread & bread in a pan let sit overnight to dry out.

Slow boil seasoned chicken with celery, carrots & onion until chicken is fall off the bone tender. You can also just used store bought broth.

Melt 2 sticks of real butter in pan add diced onion & celery & cook until tender.

Hard boil 4 eggs (for big pan of dressing) 2 for smaller pan. Finely chop.

Seasonings to taste - Salt, Pepper, Poultry Seasoning, Ground Sage, Garlic.

Mix everything together, add broth until good & wet. You can also chop the chicken up & add also.

Take a spoonful & put on a plate & microwave. Fast easy way to make sure you have the taste you desire. Once its the way you like it. Cover with foil & place in 350 degree oven & cook about 1 hour. Last 15 minutes remove foil to get the top crusty.

Making this tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 19, 2010)

Yum yum,,,, getting hungry!

I get one box stove top, and a bag of the dried stuffing cubes in a bag. I add half the cubes and the Stove Top in a bowl.

The night before I will take turkey backs, giblets and necks and roast them, then boil them for extra broth for gravy. I them dice up the giblets and add them and celery,diced water chestnuts and onion to the dressing bowl. I add an egg and some of the broth and mix til it is fluffy. Bake in a greased baking dish the last 30 the turkeys baking.


----------



## Connie Ballard (Nov 20, 2010)

Our "secret family recipe" is really easy...everyone loves it and ask us to bring it to dinner every holiday:

Large bag of cubed Pepperidge Farm Seasoned Dressing

1 stick of butter/margerine

1 egg

1 32oz box of chicken broth (more if like it really moist)

Follow package directions on baking either in turkey or casserole dish.

That stuff is YUMMY!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 22, 2010)

My mother does a rice stuffing recipe that is awesome! Everyone that has ever tried it loves it! It is always requested of her at the holidays. She actually has to make extra and bake it separately from the turkey so everyone gets extra. LOL I will try and get the recipe and post it tomorrow.


----------

